# Zombies get a traffic citation



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

http://www.harcoslabs.com/redlight2.html

Marketing for their new energy drink (Zombie Blood Energy Potion, Harcos Labs) had a budget of only $500, so one of the marketers got the idea to use a city street ticket cam for publicity.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That's too funny!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

cool stunt.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

I like it!


----------



## katshead42 (Jul 30, 2010)

nice!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Neat idea!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

that is good..


----------



## daBOOhouse (Aug 4, 2010)

That's the way to use your, um... brains...


----------



## BellaVega (Sep 23, 2010)

I like the idea but I wonder how many newspapers and web sites picked up the story. If no one picked up the story, then it seems like it would be a waste of money. I would have just had the zombies walking around a busy area with a web address or someone passing out samples.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

That's awesome! I just blogged it here: http://spooksohmy.blogspot.com/2010/09/zombies-get-traffic-ticket.html


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

that was cool


----------

